# caiman lizard feeding



## grimz (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys just got my 3 caiman lizards a couple of days ago and for some reason they wont seem to eat i tried ground turkey i tried canned cat food i have some snails being shipped to me that should be arrive very soon but if the snails dont work i could try mixing cat foods or try mixing cat food and ground turkey or try mixing the snails with cat food or ground turkey but really guys any suggestions i have the proper set up and the proper lighting/heating so it cant be that so what would any of you suggest that has owned a caiman lizard.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 16, 2012)

Who did you purchase them from?


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 16, 2012)

I got one this last Saturday, and it did not eat till just yesterday, so I wouldn't worry just yet. When it did eat, it was cut up snails. I will be trying a mix of fishy cat food mix with the snails today and see if it will accept that too, and go from there.


----------



## grimz (Feb 16, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Who did you purchase them from?



ben seigel reptiles and backwater reptiles


----------



## chelvis (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't know much about the backwater reptiles but Ben's seem to need more time to adjust than last years batch. Come to think about it mine did not eat until the third day I got him. We pounded down some snails. You should as Backwater what theirs were eating to see what to offer. 

On a side note how was working with Backwater? I was thinking of picking up a third camian lizard and their price can not be beat.


----------



## grimz (Feb 17, 2012)

chelvis said:


> I don't know much about the backwater reptiles but Ben's seem to need more time to adjust than last years batch. Come to think about it mine did not eat until the third day I got him. We pounded down some snails. You should as Backwater what theirs were eating to see what to offer.
> 
> On a side note how was working with Backwater? I was thinking of picking up a third camian lizard and their price can not be beat.





Yeah man there pretty good fast with there emails to.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks. very tempting but I think i might be at my max.... or not we'll see how the new cage build goes. 

Are your lizards now eating?


----------



## Reptile_fever (Feb 17, 2012)

My Comps just perished,the lights went out all night the temps dropped to much,he was stiff as a popsicle!I am devastated this is the first reptile I've lost since i've started collecting them 8 years of proud keeping,down over the blink of an eye! God bless those still in captivity, in the care of those who cherish & love all there pets no matter what they are!!! :_(


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Feb 17, 2012)

That's sad news but don't beat yourself up. Wierd things happen.


----------



## Reptile_fever (Feb 17, 2012)

Draco D Tegu said:


> That's sad news but don't beat yourself up. Wierd things happen.


Mostly on my watch hun....:-/


----------



## chelvis (Feb 17, 2012)

Reptile Fever - I am so sorry about your lost. I almost lost both my boys this last winter when the heat went out. My tegu was limp and not breathing.


----------



## Reptile_fever (Feb 17, 2012)

Seeing my 8 year old son fall apart was the worst felling ever,the thought of him having a baby dinosaur was far better then i had imagined,so much $#(! has happend in these past two weeks i'm ready to throw the towel....Seriously snakes,lizards cichlids,catfishes,dog hedgehog tanks supplies alll!! Help racionize my mind!


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds like you just need a BIG OL' HUG. Go hug your son. He will show you that everything will be alright.


----------



## got10 (Feb 17, 2012)

I lost my first tegu I ever owned due to a freak snowstorm about hree years ago when we lost all the power and heat in the house for two days


----------



## grimz (Feb 20, 2012)

NO my caiman lizards have not eaten yet and i dont know why they have all the right foods but still not doing nothing do you think maybe live crickets will work or fish maybe or should i try force feeding.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 20, 2012)

Fish would be a better choice than crickets. How warm is the water the the basking spot. I only ask because my female would not eat for me so I bummed up the temp and she started to eat more often. I had to also heat the water, something I never had to do with my male. 

If you could just give a run down of the set-up that might help.


----------



## grimz (Feb 20, 2012)

chelvis said:


> Fish would be a better choice than crickets. How warm is the water the the basking spot. I only ask because my female would not eat for me so I bummed up the temp and she started to eat more often. I had to also heat the water, something I never had to do with my male.
> 
> If you could just give a run down of the set-up that might help.



My set up is cypress mulch bedding and a large water dish that covers half the tank and the basking spot is about 82 to 88 degrees the water temperture is pretty darn cold so i am thinking of puting a water heater in the water dish.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 20, 2012)

Basking spot seems cold, although I haven't kept the species personally I know that most reptiles in general need access to temps above 90. I may be wrong about caiman lizards though.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 21, 2012)

TeguRawsome80 is right, I would recommend the basking spot be 90+. Mine is currently at 95. Bacardi did fine at the lower temp but this female prefers hotter. I so do not let the temp drop too much over night. I have a water heater on 24/7 and a CHE to help keep the temp up. These guys come from some warm temps so I try to keep it like that.


----------



## grimz (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok i will put my temps up a little bit higher until it gets to the 90's and i will put a water heater in so the water can stay warm i currently do not know if mine are male or female but i am hoping at least one of them is a male actually as of right now i am hoping that they start to eat.


----------



## james.w (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you talked to who you got them from about what and how they were feeding??


----------



## grimz (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes i have talked to who i got them from and i tried what they was feeding and they wont eat it for me.


----------



## cheezy (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi, I just ordered a caiman lizard at backwater reptiles myself. They are eating canned salmon cat food, snails, and ground turkey.


----------



## grimz (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah one of my caiman lizards just ate for me but the only thing ate that i gave him was the snails he wouldnt eat the cat food for me but better a couple of snails then nothing.


----------

